# Leaking tetratec Ex 1200



## Anonymous (7 Apr 2011)

Hi does anyone have a phone number to contact Tetratec as my filter is leaking (for the second time as they've sent me a replacement before).??
Thought I got the phone number off the forum last time but cant find it.

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## Garuf (7 Apr 2011)

It's on their site, if you go onto contact us. Good luck.


----------



## greenjar (7 Apr 2011)

Hello Nick

Below is an extract from a message I received from tetratec re leaking filter also. I organised my replacement and everything using this call centre number. Hope this helps  

"If you wish to call them, there number is 00800 766 88 766. Although this is an international number as it deals with TetraEurope, it is free to call from any landline in the UK and you will be put through to an agent that deals with the UK alone"


----------



## Tom (7 Apr 2011)

Take the O ring off, rinse it, coat it in vaseline and replace it. See if that helps. I've done that once or twice to mine when a bit of grit has got stuck in there and broken the seal. 

Tom


----------



## chris1004 (7 Apr 2011)

Hi,

It is possible to repair the leaking filter head quite easily.

Usually the problem lies with either the hose end connectors themselves or the hose connection unit.

If its the hose end connectors you'll usually see water on top of the filter housing itself and the best course of action is to first check for good seals to the hosing and if thats good to replace the hose end connectors themselves which are about a tenner a pair. I've tried dismantling them but its very tricky and the lugs holding the screw ring on snap off easily.

However more often the case is that the connection unit itself is the problem as this has a bit of an inherent design problem associated with it. If this is leaking then the water trickles down the outside of the canister so that it appears to be a faulty canister filter seal but there is an overflow channel which the water follows and it comes out underneath the canister clips.

The solution to this problem is to dismantle the hose connector unit by undoing the 4 screws underneath it, take it apart noting how it has to go back together paying particular attention to the sealing rings and the ball valves. Its quite self explanatory once you've seen it apart. Anyway on the plastic angled tails that the hose end connectors screw onto there is a two raised ridges with a gap between them. IMO there should have been a seal fitted in this gap and its been omitted for some reason as this is were the unit leaks from. What I do is to get some standard PTFE tape and wrap it round and round very tightly in that gap until it's few mm proud of the raised plastic ridges then reassemble the unit which will now need a little force to do and screw everything back together. Its worked for me on more than one occation.

Hope this helps.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys.! Will give them a call and see how it goes.
Thanks again
Nick


----------



## JohnC (17 May 2011)

Hi,

I've just spent a day trying to sort out TWO ex1200's i got second hand that leak endlessly. After reading here about the hose connector unit I opened it up and PTFE taped it to hell and back. This seems to have sorted one working full filter from the various parts of two.

I'm a bit more stumped with the second as not only is it leaking from the starter (which i've opened up and lubed the seal) the O ring might have gone around the canister filter seal but then again it might just be the hose connector unit again. So am going to spend another few hours taping the second one up. 

Rubbish. Should have just got the ehiems.

John


----------



## Alastair (17 May 2011)

Hi john, if you have no luck i have a spare head for a 1200 id gladly let you have for free if you like. Its been sat in the box for a bit.
ill also be putting up 2 ex1200s for sale too.


----------



## JohnC (17 May 2011)

That would be amazing. I still can't get the last head to stop leaking through the starter valve after taking it apart and lubing the seal to hell and back. I'll pm you!


----------



## Anonymous (17 May 2011)

If you give them a call their normally pretty helpful. I've had two that have leaked in the past and they sent me a new filter for one and a new powerhead for the other. Hope that helps.


----------



## ollyUK (4 Oct 2019)

@chris1004 having pulled mine apart can you tell me which bits you are referring too?


----------

